# Yellow Light



## cwvallier (Nov 22, 2003)

My unit is showing a yellow light on the front. This is the light that is usually red when recording a show. It has been doing this for about 14 hours now. The unit is otherwise operating normally. Even when recording a show last night, the light was yellow. I have an R10 with 6.3e. I can't seem to locate my operating manual. Any ideas on the cause of this?


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

IIRC, the yellow light is lit when it's making a phone call.

I'm guessing it really isn't, it just didn't turn off after the last phone call
(if you even have a phone line hooked up).

Reboot usually fixes the odd problems.


phox


----------



## cwvallier (Nov 22, 2003)

Thank you. I was hoping it was something minor like that. I will reboot.


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

Yes Yellow light is a Phone Call, update etc. Mine was on for about 2 Hours today on my R15 unit.

The Unit may not of successfully hung up, or if it did get an update, it needs a reboot.


----------



## EricG (Jan 31, 2002)

"What does a Yellow Light Mean?", Jim Ignatowski
"Slow Down", Bobby Wheeler

"What ...does... a... Yellow ...Light... Mean?", Jim Ignatowski
"Slow Down", Bobby Wheeler

"W.h.a.t ...d.o.e.s... a... Y.e.l.l.o.w ...L.i.g.h.t... M.e.a.n?", Jim Ignatowski
"Slow Down", Bobby Wheeler

"W...h...a...t ......d...o...e...s...... a...... Y...e...l...l...o...w ......L...i...g...h...t...... M...e...a...n?", Jim Ignatowski
"Slow Down", Bobby Wheeler


Sorry, I couldn't resist!


----------



## Budget_HT (Jan 2, 2001)

EricG said:


> "What does a Yellow Light Mean?", Jim Ignatowski
> "Slow Down", Bobby Wheeler
> 
> "What ...does... a... Yellow ...Light... Mean?", Jim Ignatowski
> ...


That was my most favorite quote and laugh from that program! Thanks for the refresh!


----------



## sweh (Jul 23, 2005)

phox_mulder said:


> IIRC, the yellow light is lit when it's making a phone call.
> 
> I'm guessing it really isn't, it just didn't turn off after the last phone call
> (if you even have a phone line hooked up).
> ...


I have 6.3e with ,#211 as the dial prefix (so PPP connection over serial port). I sometimes see the yellow light appear for 10 to 30 seconds without the unit attempting to make a call (I get an email when ppp connections are made) and when no connection is scheduled to be made.

Doesn't seem to impact functionality; it's just odd!


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

cwvallier said:


> I can't seem to locate my operating manual


Go download the PDF
http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/customer/downloadPage.jsp?assetId=1100066


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

Great advice from John. The Colored Lights and what they mean are in the Manual


----------

